# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Αίολος ΙΙ [Aeolos II]

## Thanasis89

Αν και νομίζω ότι είναι κάπως νωρίς, παρ' όλα αυτά δεν είναι πολύ μακριά. Μετά την καθέλκυση του Πρωτοπόρος IV ακολουθεί η ναυπήγηση στα Ναυπηγεία του Κούταλη στο Πέραμα, του Αίολος ΙΙ. Το πλοίο θα έχει την μορφή του ¶ννα - Μαρία και θα πρόκειται για το ακριβώς ίδιο πλοίο. Εν αναμονή λοιπόν...

----------


## ορφεας

Ποτε θα γινει η καθέλκηση του πλοίου;

----------


## pantelis2009

φίλε Ορφέα η καθέλκυση θα γίνει το Σάββατο 09/01/2010 και ώρα 09.30. όσοι πιστοί προσέλθεται . Και μέρικές φωτο απο το Αίολος ΙΙ. τι νομίζατε ότι δεν έχω

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 01 10-12-2009.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 02.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 04.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 05.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 09.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Ποιος θα πίστευε ότι δεν είχες ; Ωραίος !  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πανταχου παρων ο Παντελης....να'σαι καλα φιλε μου! :Very Happy:

----------


## JIMMARG75

Αυτό μάλλον μας έρχεται βόρεια :Wink: !

----------


## noulos

Εκτός αν έρθει ο 1ος Αίολος και αυτό κάνει παρέα στην κα Αννα-Μαρία! Μέχρι τότε όμως...

----------


## Thanasis89

Μάλλον ο Αίολος θα έρθει Αιδηψό και το ¶ννα-Μαρία μαζί με τον Αίολο ΙΙ παρέα, μιας και είναι αδέρφια, θα διπλαρώσουν την γραμμή του Ωρωπού...  :Wink:  Δημήτρη τι λες ; Πως σου φαίνεται ;

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Μάλλον ο Αίολος θα έρθει Αιδηψό και το ¶ννα-Μαρία μαζί με τον Αίολο ΙΙ παρέα μιας και θα είναι αδέρφια θα διπλαρώσουν την γραμμή του Ωρωπού...  Δημήτρη τι λες ; Πως σου φαίνεται ;


Εμένα παντως μια χαρα σεναριο μου ακουγεται αυτο!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

όλα τα σενάρια είναι ανοικτά. δεν μένει να περιμένουμε να κατασκευαστή το Αίολος ΙΙ και να δούμε τι θα αποφασίσει ο πλοιοκτήτης

----------


## Thanasis89

Μα αυτό που ανέφερα δεν είναι σενάριο...  :Wink:  Απλά το μόνο που περιμένουμε είναι η ναυπήγηση του πλοίου.  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

κάτι παραπάνω ξέρει ο Thanasis89  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  απο μένα

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Μάλλον ο Αίολος θα έρθει Αιδηψό και το ¶ννα-Μαρία μαζί με τον Αίολο ΙΙ παρέα, μιας και είναι αδέρφια, θα διπλαρώσουν την γραμμή του Ωρωπού...  Δημήτρη τι λες ; Πως σου φαίνεται ;


 Δεν με χαλάει καθόλου.Όποιο και να'ρθει καλοδεχούμενο! :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Φίλε JIMMARG75 σε άκουσε και άρχισε να χτίζεται το Αίολος ΙΙ. 2 σημερινές φωτο του για όλους τους φίλους

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 11.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 12.jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Φίλε JIMMARG75 σε άκουσε και άρχισε να χτίζεται το Αίολος ΙΙ. 2 σημερινές φωτο του για όλους τους φίλους
> 
> ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 11.jpg
> 
> ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 12.jpg


 Το περιμένουμε με αγωνία.

----------


## Apostolos

Πάντως το Πέραμα έχει μετατραπεί σε Κίνα των αμφόδρομων! Σε λίγο θα φτιάχνουν τα βαπόρια στο δρόμο!
Ειναι απίστευτό που ένα ναυπηγείο - χωματερή καταφέρνει και βγάζει διαμάντια...

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Apostolos δεν είναι όλα ..... ναυπηγεία-χωματερές. Υπάρχουν και τέτοια αλλά ορισμένα έχουν και υποδομές, μηχανήματα και εργαλεία. Πάντος συμφωνώ ότι βγάζουν διαμάντια, γι' αυτό και πουλάνε αβέρτα στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## Apostolos

Φίλε μου δεν το λέω ειρωνικά. Αντιθέτος οι άνθρωποι αυτοί με έναν γερανό, μια στράτζα και 10 εργαλεία χτίζουν παλάτια μεσα στα ανύπαρκτα καρνάγια! Απέχουμε πολύ ακόμα και απο τις μέτριες γιάρδες του εξωτερικού σε μέσα αλλα ειμαστε μπροστά σε μεράκι και προσπάθεια!

----------


## pantelis2009

όσο για μεράκι!!!! να δωρίσουμε τόνους

----------


## pantelis2009

μερικές φωτο απο την πρόοδο του Αίολος ΙΙ, τραβηγμένες 18 & 20/01/2010

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 13.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 14.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 15.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 16.jpg

----------


## Στέφανος

> όσο για μεράκι!!!! να δωρίσουμε τόνους



Ο Κούταλης πέρα από Κύριος [όσο τον έχω γνωρίσει] είναι πολύ νοικοκύρης.
Αρα και στα δημιουργήματά του θα υπάρχει μαστοριά και μεράκι .....


Παντελή, ποιός σκάβει δίπλα στου Φραντζέσκου?

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Στέφανε αν εννοείς δίπλα στου Κούταλη εκεί που φτιάχνετε το Αίολος ΙΙ, άκουσα ότι το ετοιμάζουν για γιότ.

----------


## Στέφανος

Παντελή, εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία, σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!! 

μέσα στην εβδομάδα πρέπει να πάω Σαλαμίνα, οπότε θα περάσω να δώ και τον κ. Δημήτρη. Πήρα απουσία στις καθελκύσεις και του Γεώργιος και του Πρωτοπόρου . 

Αν είσαι εκει καθημερινώς, θα ρωτήσω να σε βρώ

----------


## pantelis2009

καθημερινά δεν είμαι. Αλλά Τετάρτη ή Πέμπτη θα είμαι, γιατί θα φύγει το Πρωτοπόρος IV για Ερέτρια και θα πάω μαζί του.

----------


## Thanasis89

Το Αίολος ΙΙ πως πάει ; Υπάρχει καμιά φωτογραφία του ;  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Το Αίολος ΙΙ πως πάει ; Υπάρχει καμιά φωτογραφία του ;


Θανάση σε 4 μέρες από την τελευταία ενημέρωαη και φωτογραφίες, τι περιμένεις να δεις?

----------


## Thanasis89

Συγχωρέστε με, είχα ξεχάσει ότι τις είχα δει... Απλά το διάβασμα με έχει πλήξει ανεπανόρθωτα...  :Surprised: ops:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας έχεις πλήξει ανεπανόρθωτα τώρα φίλε Thanasis89. Παίρνεις εφόδια για την μετ' έπειτα ζωή σου. Διάβαζε λοιπόν και θα σε ενημερώνουμε εμείς.

----------


## Thanasis89

Τα τελικά κομμάτια της κυρίως γάστρα τοποθετήθηκαν. Επίσης στο κυρίως ντεκ κατασκευάζονται τα πλαινά. Είναι φανερό ότι θα μοιάζει με το ¶ννα - Μαρία από τους κύκλους. Καλή συνέχεια εύχομαι στους εργαζόμενους και τους ευχαριστώ πολύ ! 

DSC04199.jpg

DSC04201.jpg

DSC04202.JPG

Με τον ρυθμό αυτό και αν όλα πάνε κατ' ευχήν θα το έχουμε πολύ σύντομα στο νερό ! Καλή συνέχεια κπτ Βασίλη !

----------


## Thanasis89

Πάμε ένα βήμα παρακάτω. Τα πλαινά έχουν φτάσει ένα στάδιο πριν από την τοποθέτησή τους. Εδώ βρισκόμασταν μέχρι χθες. Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να παρακολουθήσω τα επόμενα βήματα των εργασιών μιας και θα λείψω στην Κρήτη. Πιστεύω ότι δεν θα χάσω πολλά επεισόδια...  :Very Happy: 

DSC04383.jpg

Πιστεύω ότι όταν θα επιστρέψω δηλαδή σε κανά μήνα περίπου να έχει σηκωθεί και η γέφυρα. Μέχρι τότε... Καλή συνέχεια !

----------


## Thanasis89

Το πλοίο έχει προχωρήσει με μεγάλο βαθμό. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες μου έχει τελειώσει το τελευταίο ντεκ και συνεχίζουν τις καμπίνες. Τα ελικοπηδάλια φθάνουν τέλος του μήνα. 
Σύμφωνα με λόγια του κύριου Κούταλη για την παράδοση του πλοίου : "Έχω βάλει στοίχημα με τον εαυτό μου γι' αυτό το πλοίο. Θέλω να σπάσω το προσωπικό μου ρεκόρ και αν όλα πάνε καλά θα τα καταφέρω"

----------


## Thanasis89

Μετά από απουσία μερικών ημερών, η ναυπήγηση του πλοίου συνεχίζεται με γρήγορους ρυθμούς και η τελευταία φωτογραφία το απαθάνατισε σ' αυτή την φάση. Μετά το πέρας της Μεγάλης Εβδομάδος θα επιστρέψουμε με τα νέα του πλοίου... Στους γνωστούς παντοφλολόγους...  :Wink: 

DSC05238.jpg

DSC05222.jpg

DSC05224.jpg

Συνεχίζεται...

----------


## Thanasis89

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται σε πολύ καλό στάδιο ! Έχουν τοποθετηθεί προ ημερών τα μηχανοστάσια, γέφυρες και καμπίνες. Σήμερα έρχονται και οι μηχανές και αύριο μεθαύριο τοποθετούνται τα πηγάδια για τα ελικοπηδάλια. Το πλοίο απ' όσο φαίνεται θα είναι έτοιμο στην ώρα του και ο Κούταλης μάλλον θα κερδίσει το στοίχημα με τον εαυτό του !  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Και φωτογραφία που μόλις παρέλαβα ! Δεν είναι δικιά μου καθότι είμαι στην Κρήτη αλλά βοηθά η τεχνολογία σ' αυτό. Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στους Μάνο, Γιάννη, Βαγγέλη, Δημήτρη, Παντελή και κυρίως στον κπτ Βασίλη ! 

front2.jpg

Θα ακολουθήσουν κι άλλες προς  το βράδυ... ;-)

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Θάνο σε ευχαριστούμε που μοιράστηκες την φωτογραφία μαζί μας! Επίσης ευχαριστούμε και τον φωτογράφο!
Το πλοίο απ' ότι φαίνεται προχωράει με γρήγορους ρυθμούς..!Με το καλό να τελειώσει! *

----------


## Thanasis89

Έτοιμοι για την συνέχεια ; Οι καρδιές μας, ήρθαν, και όπως και στο ¶ννα - Μαρία έτσι και στο αδερφάκι του δεν πρόκειται να διάλεγαν κάτι άλλο εκτός από Guascor... Στον κπτ Βασίλη !  

Στο φορτηγό και οι τέσσερις μαζί... 

front.jpg

Στον αέρα... 

front2.jpg

Και περιμένουν την ημέρα που θα πάρουν την θέση τους... 

front3.jpg

----------


## john85

Τελικά θα πάει στην Ερέτρια ή στην Αιδηψό το πλοίο?

----------


## Thanasis89

Γιάννη εκεί που δήλωσε στο ΣΑΣ. Δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει γραμμή. Νομίζω Ωρωπό !

----------


## john85

Και το άλλο Αίολος Αιδηψό λογικά έχεις δίκιο

----------


## pantelis2009

Thanasis89 ευχαριστούμε για το φωτο-ρεπορτάζ, υπέροχες!!! :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

Έχουμε χάσει επαφή (καθώς μας την έκανε για να ξεκουραστεί ο φίλος Παντελής) με τις ναυπηγήσεις και τις εξελίξεις των εργασιών σε όλα τα πλοία, αλλά από αύριο υπόσχομαι φρεσκότατες φωτογραφίες και όχι μόνο από τον Αίολο ΙΙ...  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Thanasis89 επέστρεψα σήμερα και γω. Απο αύριο με περιμένουν, με χασανε και τα τηλ. βαρούσαν συνέχεια :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Thanasis89

Όπως υποσχέθηκα... Το πλοίο προχωρά ΤΑΧΙΣΤΑ και δεν είναι το μόνο... Τα πολλά λόγια όμως είναι φτώχια...  :Wink: 

¶ποψη από γκαράζ.

DSC06894.jpg

Πατάρια

DSC06868.jpg

Σαλόνι

DSC06869.jpg

Γέφυρα

DSC06870.jpg

Πρώτη συλλογή φωτογραφιών σήμερα, αύριο η δεύτερη καθώς νιώθω άσχημα όταν κουράζω...   :Surprised: ops:

----------


## john85

Το πλοίο λέτε να είναι έτοιμο μέχρι της 25/07/2010 που γράφετε στο ΣΑΣ ως ημερομηνία έναρξης των δρομολογίων του?

----------


## Thanasis89

Λίγες μέρες νωρίτερα θα έχει γίνει η καθέλκυση Γιάννη... Στην οποία θα είμαι παρών εκτός απροόπτου... Οπότε σίγουρα θα προλάβει !  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Επειδή έχεις εκεί τα κονέ :Wink:  μην ξεχάσεις να μας καλέσεις :Razz: .

----------


## Thanasis89

Παντελή ! Αυτό δεν έπρεπες να το πεις... Να είσαι σίγουρος... Πρώτα ο Θεός !

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά απο πολύ καιρό, επισκεύτηκα το Αίολος ΙΙ. Ένα πραγματικά όμορφο πλοίο και κατά τον πλοιοκτήτη, αρκετά τελειώτερο. Τα μαγαζιά, τα Π και οι καταπέλτες σχεδόν έτοιμα στο χώρο του ναυπηγείου. Φωτο λοιπόν. Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, JIMMARG75, panagiotis78, LEO, Apostolos, CORFU, Appia_1978, BEN BRUCE, NOULOS, DeepBlue, Nissos Mykonos, Dimitris T, T.S.S. APOLLON & όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.:mrgreen: 

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 20.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 21.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 22.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 23.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 24.jpg

----------


## noulos

Μετράει πλέον αντίστροφα για να "δροσιστεί" και αυτό!!!
Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Tι νομίζετε ότι πήγα στο Αίολος ΙΙ και τράβηξα 5 φωτο? Πάμε να δούμε και τη συνέχεια!!! Νο25. απο άλλη γωνία τα μαγαζια και το Π, 
Νο26 - Νο27 - Νο28. Ένας μεγάλος χαμός στο κατάστρωμα των αυτ/των, όπως συμβαίνει σε άλλα όταν τελειώνουν, όλα τα υλικά μαζεύονται εκεί. Όπου οί τσιμπίδες έχουν τελειώσει είναι όλο βαμμένο, μηχανές και ελικοπηδάλια είναι στη θέση τους, 
Νο29. Η δεξιά ράμπα έχει ξεκινήσει να μοντάρετε. 
χαρισμένες σε όλους τους προαναφερθέντες.  :Razz:  

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 25.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 26.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 27.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 28.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 29.jpg 
συνεχίζετε...

----------


## Thanasis89

Μπράβο ρε Παντελή ! Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ ! ¶ντε να τελειώνει σιγά σιγά για να το δούμε στο νερό... Και πρώτα ο Θεός να ταξιδέψω μαζί του...  :Wink:

----------


## JIMMARG75

Μπράβο Παντελή,το αγαπημένο μου αμφίδρομο εις διπλούν.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Θανάση το ζήτησα και γω απο τον Μιχάλη να πάω μαζί του :Wink: . 
Να δούμε το ωραίο σκάφος πόσο φινετσάτο είναι και εσωτερικά?. χαρισμένες σε όλους τους προαναφερθένεςκαι όλους τους φίλους των αμφίπλωρων.:mrgreen: 

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 30.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 31.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 32.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 33.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 40.jpg
Συνεχίζετε:roll:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Κουκλι θα γινει ο βαποραρος!!!ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ ειναι δεν μπορω να το αμφισβητησω και ας μην μου καθονται και πολυ καλα τα αμφιπλωρα...
Παντελη φοβερος οπως παντα  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## JIMMARG75

Μπράβο ρε Παντελή.Πολύ ωραίο γίνεται το διδυμάκι.

----------


## Thanasis89

Ωραία... Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή ! Πρώτα ο Θεός...

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε και τις τελευταίες για τώρα? τα μαγαζία αφ' υψηλού, είναι έτοιμα να πάνε στη θέση τους, η πανέμορφη γέφυρα σε χρώμα καρυδιάς, η θέα απο τη γέφυρα πλώρα ......και πλώρα, και μία καμπίνα. χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, JIMMARG75, panagiotis78, LEO, Apostolos, CORFU, Appia_1978, BEN BRUCE, noulos, DeepBlue, Nissos Mykonos, Dimitris T, T.S.S. APOLLON, mikigtr  & όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. :Razz:  

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 34.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 35.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 36.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 37.jpg

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 38.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Α Ψ Ο Γ Ο Σ ....απλα!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Πωπω πόσο ανυπομονώ ! ¶ντε να τελειώνει... Να σας πω ότι τελικά δεν θέλω να το δω από κοντά πριν ετοιμαστεί εντελώς... Θέλω να υπάρχει ένα μυστήριο... Παντελή θα μου κάνεις το χατήρι αυτό ;  :Very Happy: 

Περιμένουμε από εδώ και πέρα την καθέλκυση...  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ήρθε λοιπόν και η δική του σειρά να κλέψει την προσοχή των φακών μας... Νεώτερα εντός των ημερών...  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Και το νέο της τελευταίας στιγμής... Αύριο το πρωί κάνουμε το πρώτο μας μπανάκι !  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Θανάση περιμένουμε τις πρώτες εντυπώσεις σου, απο την πρώτη καθέλκυση που είδες και φωτο, φυσικά όταν μπορέσεις. αν ήξερα ότι θα ήταν τόσο πρωΐ θα ερχόμουν. :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ήταν και το ταξιδάκι στην μέση με το κουκλάκι το Ελευθερία Δ., μεγάλο δίλημμα... Πάντως κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι δεν θα την προλάβω, τελικά μια χαρά πρόλαβα. Τα ξέρεις αυτά ! Τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο...  :Wink: 

Φωτογραφίες όμως δεν υπάρχουν από την πρώτη επαφή του πλοίου, καθώς εκείνη την στιγμή τραβούσα βίντεο. Θα σας δείξω φωτογραφίες από το σπάσιμο της σαμπάνιας καθώς και τα πρώτα λεπτά του πλοίου στο νερό... Ελπίζω να σας αρέσουν !  :Wink: 

Αφιερωμένα σε όλους μέσα από την καρδιά μου... Μα δεν μπορώ να μην τα αφιερώσω στους πλοιοκτήτες, στους συγγενείς, στα συνεργεία και στο πλήρωμα, επίσης αφιερώνονται και στον καλό φίλο Δημήτρη από την Αιδηψό ο οποίος κατάφερε τελικά να ήταν μαζί μας... Χάρηκα που τον είδα και πάντα τέτοια να έχουμε... Παντελή στο επόμενο !  :Wink: 

Συνεχίζουμε με φωτογραφίες της καθέλκυσης...

----------


## Thanasis89

Όλα είναι έτοιμα για τον αγιασμό και τα βαπτίσια... 

Η σαμπάνια περιμένει ανυπόμονα την επαφή της με το πλοίο

Σαμπάνια.JPG

Ενώ υπό το βλέμμα του ¶η Νικόλα και της Θεοτόκου ξεκινάει ο Αγιασμός του πλοίου...

Αγιασμός.jpg

Ο κπτ Μιχάλης, σταυρώνει το πλοίο και ο παπάς το ευλογεί... 

Αγιασμός (2).jpg

Αγιασμός (3).jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Και το όνομα αυτού... *ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ*

Σπάσιμο Σαμπάνιας.jpg

Ακολουθούν οι ευχές και οι ευχαριστίες του κ. Κούταλη προς τους πλοιοκτήτες, τα συνεργεία και το πλήρωμα για την άψογη συνεργασία. ¶ψογη συνεργασία που ξεκίνησε από το ¶ννα-Μαρία και συνεχίστηκε στο Αίολος ΙΙ... 

Ευχές του κ. Κούταλη.jpg

Και όλα αυτά στην μεγάλη αγκαλιά του προστάτη όλων των ναυτικών, του ¶η Νικόλα...

----------


## Thanasis89

Και αφού θα διατηρήσω την αγωνία σας για λίγο καιρό ακόμα, καθώς επιθυμώ να σας παρουσιάσω ένα αξιόλογο υλικό, το πλοίο κάνει τα πρώτα του "βήματα" στο νερό... 

Πρώτα λεπτά στο νερό.jpg

Τα ρυμουλκά πιάνουν δουλειά... 

Πρώτα λεπτά στο νερό (2).jpg

Φυσικά θα ήταν λάθος μου να μην κάνω μια μικρή αναφορά στον άνθρωπο που είχε το γενικό πρόσταγμα στην όλη διαδικασία... Ο κπτ Βασίλης από βαρδιόλα σε βαρδιόλα, έδινε εντολές στο πλήρωμα του και στα ρυμουλκά ώστε να καταφέρει το πλοίο, αφενός να μην χτυπήσει με τα παροπλισμένα μοτορσιπ και αφετέρου με τους ντόκους και το βάζο που βρισκόταν μέσα στο νερό. Ο βαθμός δυσκολίας της όλης επιχειρήσης μεγάλος ! Όμως όλα πήγαν καλά και το καράβι αυτή τη στιγμή βρίσκεται στην παραλία του ναυπηγείου δεμένο. 
Η αγωνία όλων ήταν μεγάλη, καθώς έβλεπαν το καράβι να έρχεται σιγά σιγά προς το μέρος μας. 
Και τέλος να σας πω κάτι ; Δεν έχει σημασία αν είσαι καπετάνιος σε μεγάλο ή μικρό πλοίο, τουμπαριστό, με pitch ή με αζιμουθιακό σύστημα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να έχεις την αντίληψη, την ικανότητα αλλά και την τύχη με το μέρος σου... 

Ένα τεράστιο *Μπράβο* σε όλους και κυρίως στον* κπτ Βασίλη.

*κπτ Βασίλης.jpg
_
Όσο για το καράβι ! Οι εντυπώσεις μου με το πρώτο ταξίδι. Καλοτάξιδο να είναι, καλότυχο και πάντα ο ¶η Νικόλας στο πλευρό του... 

ΤΕΛΟΣ_

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Θανάση σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες! Καλοτάξιδο να είναι το πλοίο και να έχει τον ¶γιο Νικόλαο πάντα στην πλώρη του!
Περιμένουμε και το υλικό σου από την στιγμή που είχε την πρώτη του επαφή με το νερό!*

----------


## Thanasis89

Και η στιγμή της καθέλκυσης... Αφιερωμένο σε όλα τα παιδιά που συμμετέχουν σ' αυτό το θέμα ! 

Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει !  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## pantelis2009

Κατ' αρχήν καλορίζικο, καλοτάξιδο και ο ¶γιος Νικόλαος πάντα μαζί του. Αν ήξερα τι ώρα θα έπεφτε θα ήμουν εκεί:-(. 
Φίλε Θανάση, η έκφραση στο λόγο σου ήταν διαφορετική, οπότε κατάλαβα ότι το χάρηκες, και σε καταλαβαίνω. Το φωτορεπορτάζ σου απίθανο και το Video, με απίθανο τραγούδι και τίτλους. Ελπίζω στην επόμενη να είμαστε μαζί. :Wink:  :Razz:  Μπράβο και στο Δημήτρη που ήταν μαζί σου, ελπίζω να του άρεσε.

----------


## Thanasis89

Ακριβώς Παντελή ! Το ένιωσα και χάρηκα πάρα πολύ και χαίρομαι που μεταδίδω την χαρά μου αυτή και σε εσάς... Παντελή εύχομαι σίγουρα να είμαστε μαζί ! Πρέπει να του άρεσε πολύ του Δημήτρη... Περιμένουμε τις εντυπώσεις του...  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

και γω τις περιμένω!!!!! μου αρέσει να βλέπω φίλους στις καθελκύσεις, γιατί σκέπτομαι τον εαυτό μου στις πρώτες φορές και μου αρέσει να βλέπω αντιδράσεις. ο Κούταλης σταθερός στις υπογραφές του :Wink:  :Razz: . 
σε λίγο καιρό θα έχουμε Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος και Παναγιώτης Δ απο καθελκύσεις. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JIMMARG75

Κύριοι ήταν μια πάρα πολύ ωραία εμπειρία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πολύ φειδωλώς και λακονικώς στα λόγια του ο φίλος Δημήτρης :Wink:  :Smile: . Περιμένουμε και φωτο:mrgreen: :Razz: .

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Πολύ φειδωλώς και λακονικώς στα λόγια του ο φίλος Δημήτρης. Περιμένουμε και φωτο:mrgreen:.


 ΄Ερχονται Παντελή.Απλώς είμαι στη δουλειά και δεν έχω χρόνο.

----------


## JIMMARG75

4 φώτο από το εσωτερικό.Το σαλόνι,οι τουαλέτες(φοβερές) και οι καμπίνες.

IMGP5214.JPG

IMGP5215.JPG

IMGP5218.JPG

IMGP5219.JPG

----------


## JIMMARG75

Εν αναμονή και όταν πέφτουμε.Μας γύρισαν τα ρυμουλκά....

IMGP5213.JPG

IMGP5229.JPG

IMGP5230.JPG

IMGP5236.JPG

IMGP5245.JPG

----------


## JIMMARG75

Και 2 απ'έξω.

IMGP5267.JPG

IMGP5269.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχος και σημαιοστολισμένος ο Αίολος ΙΙ. Ελπίζω να το χάρηκες επάνω που ήσουν φίλε Δημήτρη. Ευχαριστούμε για το φωτορεπορτάζ :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Υπέροχος και σημαιοστολισμένος ο Αίολος ΙΙ. Ελπίζω να το χάρηκες επάνω που ήσουν φίλε Δημήτρη. Ευχαριστούμε για το φωτορεπορτάζ.


 Ξέχασα να σας τις αφιερώσω Παντελή.Συγνώμη! :Sad:

----------


## Thanasis89

Γεια σου Δημήτρη με τα ωραία σου... Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ !  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Δημήτρη ευχαριστούμε!!! :Wink:  Αν και καταλάβαμε ότι τις έβλεπες και περνούσε απο το μυαλό σου, όλη η διαδικασία και ήσουν ψηλοχ........ απο  χαρά :Surprised:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## noulos

*ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΟ!!!*

Ευχαριστούμε θερμά τον Θανάση για το υπέροχο video και τον Δημήτρη για τις εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες.

Με το καλό να το δούμε και στην Ερέτρια!

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Φίλε Δημήτρη ευχαριστούμε!!! Αν και καταλάβαμε ότι τις έβλεπες και περνούσε απο το μυαλό σου, όλη η διαδικασία και ήσουν ψηλοχ........ απο χαρά


 Σωστός Παντελή :Very Happy: !

----------


## john85

Πότε υπολογίζεται να ανέβει το πλοίο στην Ερέτρια?Το Αίολος 1 θα φύγει αμέσως για Αιδηψό?

----------


## Thanasis89

Καλώς τον Γιάννη ! 
Τέλη Οκτωβρίου θα φύγει το Αίολος, αφού πρώτα βγει για δεξαμενισμό ώστε να είναι ετοιμοπόλεμο στην Αιδηψό...  :Wink: 
Αρχές Σεπτέβρη υπολογίζουμε, το Αίολος ΙΙ ότι θα βρίσκεται στην Ερέτρια όπου θα τα απολαμβάνουμε και τα τρία μαζί, για αρκετό καιρό...

----------


## Thanasis89

Έγιναν τα δοκιμαστικά την Παρασκευή και το πλοίο πήγε καλύτερα απ' όσο περιμέναμε, 14,5 knots στις 1700~ στροφές. Πολύ καλά δεδομένου ότι έχει κι άλλα περιθώρια. Περιμένουμε λοιπόν το ταξιδάκι του... Το οποίο θα αποτελέσει πραγματική έκπληξη ! Αν ισχύσουν οι πληροφορίες μου...  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλοτάξιδο να είναι φίλε Thanasis89. Αν μου το είχες πει θα πήγαινα Κυνόσουρα και θα τραβούσα video. Περιμένουμε λοιπόν να μάθουμε την έκπληξη. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## fantasia

*Καλοτάξιδο!!!!!!!!!*
μας αρέσουν οι εκπλήξεις οπότε περιμένουμε τα νέα σου Thanasis89...και επειδή μας έχεις συνηθίσει σε τέτοιες αποκαλύψεις περιμένουμε φωτο από το GPS πλοίου για να απολαύσουμε και εμείς την ταχύτητα του  :Wink:

----------


## costaser

Φίλε Θανάση μήπως γνωρίζεις πότε αναχωρεί το πλοίο απο το ναυπηγείο για τα μέρη μας;

----------


## Thanasis89

> *Καλοτάξιδο!!!!!!!!!*
> μας αρέσουν οι εκπλήξεις οπότε περιμένουμε τα νέα σου Thanasis89...και  επειδή μας έχεις συνηθίσει σε τέτοιες αποκαλύψεις περιμένουμε φωτο από  το GPS πλοίου για να απολαύσουμε και εμείς την ταχύτητα του



Φυσικά... Διότι μία εικόνα ισούται με χίλιες λέξεις. 
Παράπονό μου όμως η αδυναμία πρόσβασής μας στα GPS των άλλων πλοίων της γραμμής, των Πρωτοπόρων για παράδειγμα (πρόσκληση - πρόκληση).  :Wink:  Το Ι μας φεύγει, το ΙΙΙ μας έφυγε και μόνο το IV μένει να δείξει τις δυνάμεις του σ' αυτόν τον τομέα. 
Πιστευω ότι θα τα καταφέρει πολύ καλά, αλλά άλλο να πιάνεις 14,5 knots με 600 άλογα μηχανές και άλλο με 900. Θα μου πείτε βέβαια καμία σύγκριση μεγέθους και φυσικά θα συμφωνήσω, αλλά από εδώ και πέρα μήπως πρέπει να αναρωτηθούμε αν θα γεμίσει και αν θα καταφέρει να ταΐσει τα 3600 άλογα του για να φτάσει στην ταχύτητα αυτή ; Η απάντηση δικιά σας... 

Φωτογραφίες ελπίζω να έχω σύντομα από το GPS...  :Wink: 




> Φίλε Θανάση μήπως γνωρίζεις πότε αναχωρεί το πλοίο απο το ναυπηγείο για τα μέρη μας;


Αναμένουμε εντός της εβδομάδος...  :Wink:

----------


## costaser

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση φίλε Θανάση.

----------


## costaser

Το πλοίον πλέον βρίσκεται στην Ερέτρια.
IM000426.jpg
IM000427.jpg

----------


## john85

Kαλωρίζικο και καλοτάξιδο να είναι και κρίμα που δεν θα είναι για πολύ καιρό ακόμα με το Αίολος 1 αλλά θα κάνει τρομερό δύδιμο με το ¶ννα Μαρία.

----------


## Thanasis89

Η σημερινή μέρα σε προκαλούσε για μια μικρή εκδρομή. Έτσι κι εγώ δεν της χάλασα χατήρι. Ο δρόμος με έβγαλε στον Ωρωπό. Πως όμως θα μπορούσα να μην κάνω το αγαπημένο μου κροσάρισμα μέχρι την Ερέτρια ώστε να καλωσορίσω το πλοίο. 

Ας το απολαύσουμε... 

DSC07676.jpg


DSC07678.jpg

Ειδική αφιέρωση σε Jimmarg75, Παντελή, Γιάννη Παγκάκη, Appia1978, panagiotis78, Corfu, Nissos Mykonos, john85 και στον costaser τον οποίο τον ευχαριστώ προσωπικά για τις λήψεις του... Φυσικά δεν ξεχνώ τον καπτά Βασίλη και τους πλοιοκτήτες ! 

Και μην νομίζετε ότι τελειώσαμε εδώ... Θα υπάρξει εκτενές φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ σχεδόν απ' όλες τις γωνιές του πλοίου !  :Wink: 

Καλοτάξιδο - Καλότυχο...

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλοτάξιδο, καλότυχο και ο Αι Νικόλας πάντα κοντά του. 
Θανάση περιμένουμε φωτο και άν υπάρχει κανένα video απο την άφηξη του  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## JIMMARG75

Μπράβο ρε Θανάση με τους καράβαρους.Όπως καταλάβατε το μέγεθος πλέον είναι μόνο για φιγούρα!!!!!!!!!100άρια και ματζώβολα η συνταγή για να παλέψεις κάπως την κρίση.Για λιγότερα λειτουργικά έξοδα.Όποιος κατάλαβε,κατάλαβε!

----------


## costaser

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Θανάση για τις φωτογραφίες. Περιμένουμε και το ρεπορτάζ με ανυπομονυσία. Με τη σειρά μου να ευχυθώ καλοτάξιδο και μακριά απο κακοτυχίες.

----------


## Thanasis89

Να 'στε καλά παιδιά ! Δεν θα είχε καμία αξία καμιά φωτογραφία αν δεν υπήρχε έστω και ένας να την μοιραστώ. 
Πάμε μια βόλτα στο εσωτερικό του ; Σιγά Σιγά θα ανεβούμε μέχρι την κορυφή του, όπου μετά θα κατεβούμε στα σπλάχνα του... 

Είχαμε σταματήσει στον καπέλτη. Επιλέγουμε την δεξιά σκάλα και τον αντίστοιχο διάδρομο που οδηγεί στο σαλόνι (στο οποίο θα εισέλθουμε σε επόμενη φάση).

DSC07698.jpg

¶ποψη κλιμακοστασίου

DSC07695.jpg

Σημαιοστολισμένο ! Απλά υπέροχη εικόνα, το σημαιοστολισμένο πλοίο, κατ' εμέ... 

DSC07679.jpg

Αφιερωμένες στους προαναφερθέντες και σε εκείνους που δεν θα το ταξιδέψουν ποτέ...

----------


## Thanasis89

¶ρθρο της εφημερίδα *"Καθημερινή"* σήμερα *3/10/2010*. Το μεταφέρω όπως  ακριβώς γράφεται στην εφημερίδα. Τα σχόλια ανήκουν σε σας. Σχετίζεται  άμεσα με τις συζητήσεις που είχαμε κάνει στο παρελθόν σε άλλο θέμα. 

Του κ. *ΝΙΚΟΥ ΜΠΑΡΔΟΥΝΙΑ*

"Ενώ το οικονομικό επιτέλείο αναζητά κεφάλαια σε όλα τα μήκη και τα  πλάτη της γης, την ίδια ώρα, ιδιωτική επένδυση ύψους 5 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ  παρέμενε "δεμένη" εώς τις αρχές της εβδομάδας στην προβλήτα του λιμένα  της Ερετρίας και της ελληνικής γραφειοκρατίας. Αιτία ; Δεν έχει  δημοσιευθεί το Προεδρικό Διάταγμα για την ίδρυση του υπουργείου  Θαλάσσιων Υποθέσεων, Νήσων και Αλιείας ! Η απίστευτη και όμως αληθινή  αυτή ιστορία αφορά ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία "Όμιλος Εταιρειών Πρέβεζα", η  οποία απασχολεί συνολικά εκατό άτομακαι δραστηριοποιείται στις γραμμές  Ερέτρια - Ωρωπός, Αιδηψός - Αρκίτσα και Γλύφα - Αγιόκαμπος. Οι άνθρωποι  της εταιρείας έχοντας φθάσει στα όρια των αντοχών του, καθώς δεν  μπορούσαν να βρουν ποιος είναι ο αρμόδιος για να υπογράψει την  δρομολόγηση του σκάφους, απέστειλαν επιστογλές προς τον αντιπρόεδρο της  κυβέρνησης κ. Θ. Πάγκαλο, τον υπουργό Προστασίας του Πολίτη κ. Χρ.  Παπουτσή και τον πρόεδρο της Ν.Δ. κ. Αντ. Σαμαρά ελπίζοντας το θαύμα. 
Η ιστορία έχει ως εξής : Το συγκεκριμένο ΕΓ-ΟΓ κατασκευάσθηκε εξ'  ολοκλήρου στα ναυπηγεία Περάματος και κόστισε 5 εκατ. ευρώ προκειμένου  να δρομολογηθεί στην γραμμή Ερέτρια - Ωρωπός. Στην επιστολή του  πλοιοκτήτη προς τον κ. Πάγκαλο, μεταξύ άλλων, αναφέρεται ότι στις 16  Ιουνίου 2010 με την υπ' αριθμόν 03 απόφαση το ΣΑΣ αποφάσισε ομόφωνα υπέρ  της δρομολόγησης του πλοίου στην συγκεκρικμένη γραμμή μ ετην προϋποθεση  να ολοκληρωθεί ο φάκελος του πλοίου με τα απαιτούμενα ναυτιλιακά  έγγραφα. Τη 17η Σεπτεμβρίου το πλοίο ολοκλήρωσε τον φάκελό του και  κατατέθηκαν όλα τα έγγραφα στη Διεύθυνση Ακτοπλοΐας. Στη συνέχεια ο  φάκελος υπεγράφη από τους υπεύθυνους της αρμόδιας Διεύθυνσης Ακτοπλοΐας  και από τον γενικό γραμματέα κ. Γ. Βλάχο και εστάλη για τελική υπογραφή  στο γραφείο του υπουργού κ. Χρυσοχοΐδη, προκειμένου να δοθεί η αποδοχή  δρομολόγησης του πλοίου...
Όμως, η αποδοχή, μέχρι τις αρχές της εβδομάδας, δεν είχε δοθεί, καθώς ο κ. Χρυσοχοΐδης δήλωσε αναρμόδιος, αφού οι αρμοδιότητες για θέματα ακτοπλοΐκών συγκοινωνιών μεταφέρονται στο υπό σύσταση νέο υπουργείο Θαλάσσιων Υποθέσεων, Νήσω και Αλιείας, το οποίο, όμως, ακόμη δεν είχε συσταθεί, αφού το σχετικό Π.Δ. (Προεδρικό Διάταγμα) βρισκόταν ακόμη στο ΣτΕ (Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας)."

----------


## basi

Kαλά πρέπει να υπογράψει ο υπουργός γιά να κινηθεί ένα πλοίο ?
Τι συγκεντρωτισμός είναι αυτός .
Φαίνεται οι υπουργοί ήθελαν να έχουν προσωπική "άποψη" σε ποιόν δίνουν την άδεια  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν λέγετε συγκεντρωτισμός αυτό φίλε μου. 
Αυτό λέγετε καφρίλα. Θα μας καταντήσουν χειρότερα και απο την Ουγκάντα. Ο πλοιοκτήτης χάλασε 5.000.000€ και έχει ένα νεότευκτο πλοίο να κάθετε και αυτοί όλοι παίζουν με τα χαρτάκια τους :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Thanasis89

Το ευχάριστο είναι ότι το πλοίο από προχθές εκτελεί δρομολόγια, έπρεπε να υποστεί ο πλοιοκτήτης και όχι μόνο ο συγκεκριμένος, αλλά και ο κάθε πλοιοκτήτης, αυτή την ψυχρολουσία και να χάνει κάθε μέρα που περνά χρήματα ; Είναι δυνατόν ; Και το αστείο είναι ότι το ΣΑΣ είχε κάνει δεκτή την αίτηση δρομολόγησής του στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή. Η γραφειοκρατεία δεν έχει όρια πια σ' αυτή την χώρα... 

Τέλος καλό όλα καλά !

----------


## pantelis2009

Τέλος καλό, όλα καλά. 
Καλά ταξίδια λοιπόν Αίολος ΙΙ και ο Αι Νικόλας πάντα μαζί του :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## costaser

Αίολος ΙΙ στο λιμάνι της ερέτριας.
Για όλους τους φίλους τών αμφίπλωρων.
IM000458.jpg

----------


## xara

Το γκαράζ του ολοκαίνουργιου ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ, με καλή πληρότητα για καθημερινή.
Αφιερωμένη σε όλο το nautilia.gr και στο πλήρωμα του πλοίου.
 :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε xara :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Αυτη η φοτο για τον pantelis 2009 !!!! Το Αιολος 2 φοτογραφιμενο την Κυριακη 24/10
IMG_2249.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου. Υπέροχο σκάφος και φωτο :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## JIMMARG75

1ο δρομολόγιο του πλοίου στην Αρκίτσα. 30 λεπτά,χαλαρά!!

----------


## john85

Μου αρέσει πιο πολύ το Αίολος 2 στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή από το Αίολος 1 ελπίζω να μείνει αρκέτο καιρό

----------


## xara

> Μου αρέσει πιο πολύ το Αίολος 2 στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή από το Αίολος 1 ελπίζω να μείνει αρκέτο καιρό


 Τί θα γίνει με σας εκει πάνω; Όλα τα καλά μας καράβια θα μας τα παίρνετε;

 :Very Happy:

----------


## JIMMARG75

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ στην πιο όμορφη γωνία της Αιδηψού,περνώντας έξω από το ΘΕΡΜΑΙ ΣΥΛΛΑ.

IMGP5796.JPG

IMGP5829.JPG

IMGP5833.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Μήτσο μας χάρισες υπέροχες εικόνες ! Μπράβο !  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Μετά από αρκετές μέρες, είμαι σε θέση να μοιραστώ μαζί σας το πέρασμα του Αίολος ΙΙ από την Παλαιά Γέφυρα Χαλκίδας. Με συγχωρείτε για την ποιότητα, αλλά λόγω των συνθηκών και της μηχανής δεν μπορούσα για κάτι καλύτερο. Είναι εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο σε όλα τα παιδιά μα κυρίως στον Leo που ρωτούσε για την όλη διαδικασία και στον καπτα Βασίλη ! 

Αίολος ΙΙ - Παλαιά Γέφυρα Χαλκίδος

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχο φίλε Θανάση, σ' ευχαριστούμε που το μοιράστηκες μαζί μας. 
Στην αρχή κάποιος φτερνίζετε, την άρπαξες :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Μετά από αρκετές μέρες, είμαι σε θέση να μοιραστώ μαζί σας το πέρασμα του Αίολος ΙΙ από την Παλαιά Γέφυρα Χαλκίδας. Με συγχωρείτε για την ποιότητα, αλλά λόγω των συνθηκών και της μηχανής δεν μπορούσα για κάτι καλύτερο. Είναι εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο σε όλα τα παιδιά μα κυρίως στον Leo που ρωτούσε για την όλη διαδικασία και στον καπτα Βασίλη ! 
> 
> Αίολος ΙΙ - Παλαιά Γέφυρα Χαλκίδος


 Φοβερό βιντεάκι Θανάση!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

> Υπέροχο φίλε Θανάση, σ' ευχαριστούμε που το μοιράστηκες μαζί μας. 
> Στην αρχή κάποιος φτερνίζετε, την άρπαξες.


Ευχαριστώ Παντελή ! Όχι ήταν ο χειριστής της γέφυρας...  :Very Happy:   :Wink: 




> Φοβερό βιντεάκι Θανάση!!!


¶ντε και στην σκάτζα Δημήτρη...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Θανάση υπέροχο το βίντεο! Είχα αρκετά χρόνια να δω πλοίο να περνάει από την γέφυρα! Σε ευχαριστούμε που κάλυψες αυτό το αρκετά σπάνιο γεγονός!*

----------


## panagiotis78

Μπράβο Θανάση!

----------


## trelaras

Αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι της Ακιτσας χθες το μεσημέρι...

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο απο το φίλο trelaras. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink: .

----------


## JIMMARG75

IMGP6094.JPGIMGP6096.JPGIMGP6095.JPGIMGP6101.JPG2 εξωτερικές και 2 εσωτερικές από το πανέμορφο αμφίδρομο.

----------


## JIMMARG75

IMGP5834.JPGIMGP5829.JPGIMGP6055.JPGIMGP6064.JPG4 ακόμη.2 από τη γνωστή γωνία και 2 από τον κόλπο των Γιάλτρων.

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο φίλε JIMMARG75. Στην τελευταία είναι τόσο βαθιά τα νερά που δεν βρίσκουν τα ελικοπηδάλια;;;; Ευχαριστούμε :Wink: .

----------


## JIMMARG75

To AIOΛΟΣ ΙΙ από εχθές κάνει δρομολόγια στην Ερέτρια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλοτάξιδο και καλές δουλειές να έχει φίλε JIMMARG75.
Περιμένουμε και φωτο απο το υπέροχο αμφίδρομο :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## costaser

Φεύγω για το λιμάνι φίλε Παντελή το βράδυ θα έχουμε φωτογραφίες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αναμένουμε φωτο φίλε costaser :Wink: .

----------


## costaser

_Ορίστε λοιπόν οι φωτογραφίες που υποσχέθηκα.
Για τους: Παντελή, Θανάση, tasos@@@, JIMMARG75 και φυσικά για όλους τους φίλους των αμφίπλωρων._
DSC09969.jpg DSC09970.jpg DSC09971.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φίλε costaser και σ' ευχαριστούμε. Εγώ έχω στου Παναγιωτάκη το Αίολος το οποίο θα το έβγαζαν έξω το απόγευμα. Αύριο θα έχουμε φωτο στους δεξαμενισμούς :Wink: .

----------


## costaser

*ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ στην Ερέτρια.
Για τους: Pantelis2009, Thanasis89, GameManiacGr και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
*DSC00021.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πανέμορφο Αίολος ΙΙ καθρεπτίζεται και η αντανάκλαση απο τον ήλιο αλλάζει το χρώμα της θάλασσας :Wink: .
Ευχαριστώ φίλε costaser.:grin:

----------


## JIMMARG75

IMGP6277.JPGIMGP6230.JPGIMGP6272.JPGΤο πλοίο λίγο πρίν φύγει για Ερέτρια.IMGP6224.JPGIMGP6232.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη για τις υπέροχες και γεμάτες ωραία χρώματα φωτο σου και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους, μία φωτο απο τον 08/2010 όταν κατασκευαζόταν ακόμη :Wink:  :Very Happy: .


ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 42.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Οριστε ενα μικρο βιντεο του πλοιου για να ακουσεται τον υπεροχο ηχο των μηχανων !!!
Το βιντεο ειναι χαρισμενo σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου !!!  :Wink:   :Cool: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-uzWWftXdc

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε το φίλο IONIAN STAR  :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος αφού τελείωσε με τη διετία του και περίμενε τα χαρτιά για να φύγει για Αιδηψό. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε JIMMARG75, Thanasis89, panagiotis78, IONIAN STAR, costaser και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 380.jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

Από τη βιασύνη σου Παντελή το ανέβασες στο ''αδελφό'' θέμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε Δημήτρη, αλλά έχω πολλά στο κεφάλι μου αυτές τις μέρες. :Sad: 
Ας το μεταφέρουν οι υπεύθυνοι στο θέμα του.

----------


## FONIADAKIS

κατι ακουγετε οτι το Αιολος II θα ξαναανηφορησει προς τα μερη μας(αιδηψος) για να καλυψει το κενο που θα αφησει το συνονοματο του (Αιολος) με την αποχωρηση του...ξερουμε τιποτα περισσοτερο???

----------


## pantelis2009

Kάτι ξέρουμε.........αλλά άσε να προχωρήσει το θέμα και θα τα πούμε. (στο θέμα του) :Fat:

----------


## FONIADAKIS

απλα περιμενουμε την αποχωρηση του ΑΙΟΛΟΣ...

----------


## pantelis2009

Για που το έβαλε το Αίολος ΙΙ και αυτήτην ώρα είναι στη γέφυρα της Χαλκίδας;;;;; Ήλθε η ώρα του να αντικαταστήσει το Αίολος;;;;

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 63 02-01-2013.jpg

----------


## FONIADAKIS

Μαλλον ήρθε η ωρα!!! Επιτελους!!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Μαλλον ήρθε η ωρα!!! Επιτελους!!


Και συνεχίζεις να .....σκέπτεσε άστοχα. 
Δηλαδή θέλεις ντε και καλά να φύγει κάποιο πλοίο, το ότι μερικοί ακόμη ναυτικοί θα πάνε στο σπίτι τους....δεν σ' ενδιαφέρει;;;;;;;
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι θα κερδίσεις αν φύγει το Αίολος και έλθει το Αίολος ΙΙ. ¶ξια πλοία και τα δύο.
Δυστυχώς φίλε μου δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.......τον τρόπο που σκέπτεσε. :Apologetic:

----------


## FONIADAKIS

Κοιτα η αληθεια ειναι πως αυτο δεν το σκεφτηκα εκεινη την ωρα και μαλλον ειναι λαθος μου... αλλα (απο την παλαιοτερη σκαντζα τους) λογικα το πληρωμα που δουλευε στον Αιολο (επειδη ειναι και οι περισσοτεροι Βορειο Ευβοιωτες) θα αναλαβουν τον ΑΙΟΛΟ ΙΙ.... Ειναι αληθεια οτι με τον ενα ή τον αλλο τρόπο ομως καποιοι θα μεινουν χωρις δουλεια. ήτε για ενα μικρο χρονικο διαστημα ήτε και μεγαλυτερο!!!

Φυσικα και λυπουμε για αυτους τους ανθρωπους διοτι, οπως λες κι εσυ, δεν εχω τιποτα να κερδισω απο την σκατζα των 2 αυτων πλοιων....το οτι εγραψα αυτο που εγραψα δεν σημαινει αυτοματα οτι "ναι κανανε σκατζα και δεν με νοιαζει τιποτα αλλο"

Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα τωρα...

----------


## pantelis2009

Nα με βοήθησες...... σε τί;;;; Όλοι είμαστε καραβολάτρες και πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε τί λέμε και τι γράφουμε.

----------


## FONIADAKIS

συμφωνω...

----------


## pantelis2009

To Αίολος ΙΙ στις 10-09-2012 φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα την ώρα που πήγαινε στο Πέραμα να ξεφορτώσει τα Ι.Χ του πληρώματος και να πάει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για τη συντήρηση του. Πλέον έχει φτάσει στην Αιδηψό και εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.
Φίλε JIMMARG 75 περιμένουμε νέα σου.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 43 10-09-2012.jpg

----------


## FONIADAKIS

pantelis2009 απιαστος!!!!

----------


## JIMMARG75

4 Φώτο από την επιστροφή του πλοίου στην Αιδηψό.DSCN9848.jpgDSCN9849.jpgDSCN9850.jpgDSCN9854.jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

> 4 Φώτο από την επιστροφή του πλοίου στην Αιδηψό.DSCN9848.jpgDSCN9849.jpgDSCN9850.jpgDSCN9854.jpg


Από τα πιό όμορφα αμφίδρομα!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη για τις ωραίες φωτο σου. Κανένα νέο απο το αδελφάκι του;;;;

----------


## JIMMARG75

Αραγμένο στον όρμο και περιμένει την παραλαβή του.Μάλλον πρώτα θα πάει Αμαλιάπολη...

----------


## pantelis2009

Kάτι ακούστηκε και για Σπανόπουλο. Ίδωμεν.

----------


## Stefanos13

Ξεκίνησε από νωρίς σήμερα το απόγευμα τα δρομολόγια. Καλό νέο ξεκίνημα να έχει και πάλι (μετά το σύντομο πέρασμα που είχε στην γραμμή την προηγούμενη φορά)!!! ... Και να ευχηθούμε φυσικά να έχει κίνηση όλο τον χρόνο η γραμμή!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ........... αεροφωτογραφημένο στις 10-09-2012 όταν είχε μπει στον κόλπο τον Αμπελακίων για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 49 10-09-2012.jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

Και μία από μένα Παντελή,για σένα.74935_4797892319315_2142171469_n (1).jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

Από πολύ ψηλά....ίσα ίσα που φαίνεται.316962_4893017377382_221461964_n.jpg

----------


## FONIADAKIS

!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Από πολύ ψηλά....ίσα ίσα που φαίνεται.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 135972


Υπέροχη ............αεροφωτογραφία και σ' ευχαριστούμε. Απο που είναι τραβηγμένη;;;

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Υπέροχη ............αεροφωτογραφία και σ' ευχαριστούμε. Απο που είναι τραβηγμένη;;;


Από την κορυφή του βουνού Παντελή....

----------


## JIMMARG75

Μια βραδυνή με βροχή.IMGP9636.jpg

----------


## Stefanos13

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία!!! Λίγο τα φώτα λίγο ο σχεδιασμός του πλοίου και σε παραπέμπει σε γήινο διαστημόπλοιο... :Mask:

----------


## JIMMARG75

Το πλοίο αναχωρει σε λίγο για την Γλύφα,θα δουλέψει εκεί για λίγες μέρες.

----------


## FONIADAKIS

μεχρι τις 17/2 λογικα... 18 ξεκιναει παλι η αλλη εταιρεια...(αμαλθεια/Οσιος ή Κλειω)

----------


## Stefanos13

Την ώρα που το Αίολος ΙΙ φτάνει στον Αγιόκαμπο, το αδερφάκι του το Αίολος, αναχωρεί από το λιμάνι της Αιδηψού... :Apologetic:

----------


## JIMMARG75

AIO3.JPGAI1.JPGAIO2.JPG_Το πλοίο στον Αγιόκαμπο._

----------


## pantelis2009

Δημήτρη ούτε παντόφλα να ήταν δεν θα του κάνανε τέτοια προσγιάλωση. Ελπίζω να μην βρήκε.

----------


## JIMMARG75

Ίσα ίσα Παντελή.

----------


## Stefanos13

> μεχρι τις 17/2 λογικα... 18 ξεκιναει παλι η αλλη εταιρεια...(αμαλθεια/Οσιος ή Κλειω)


Φίλε Foniadakis είχες δίκιο τελικά. Το ταξιδάκι στον Αγιόκαμπο κράτησε λίγες μέρες και τώρα σε κανά μισάωρο γυρίζει στο λιμάνι της Αιδηψού.

----------


## Stefanos13

Ακινησία από σήμερα για το Αίολος ΙΙ που άραξε πριν από λίγο κοντά στα Γιάλτρα...

----------


## SteliosK

Αίολος ΙΙ στον Ωρωπό
sk125.JPG
Για τους αμφίδρομους φίλους!

----------


## Stefanos13

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την πανέμορφη φωτογραφία!!! Το Αίολος ΙΙ νομίζω ότι δείχνει πολύ ωραία με τον φωτισμό του το βράδυ... :Fat:

----------


## FONIADAKIS

Ρε παιδια εχει κλεισει πανω απο μηνα στα Γιαλτρα δεμένο...μηπως ξερει κανενας φιλος να μας πει ποτε ξαναπιανει στην Αιδηψο?? ξερεις τιποτα φιλε JIMMARG???

----------


## γλυφα

> Ρε παιδια εχει κλεισει πανω απο μηνα στα Γιαλτρα δεμένο...μηπως ξερει κανενας φιλος να μας πει ποτε ξαναπιανει στην Αιδηψο?? ξερεις τιποτα φιλε JIMMARG???


24 απριλιου ξεκιναει κ δενει μαλλων το αιδηψως

----------


## FONIADAKIS

> 24 απριλιου ξεκιναει κ δενει μαλλων το αιδηψως


Ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## JIMMARG75

Ξεκινάει 26, δένει το ΑΙΔΗΨΌΣ και στην Γλύφα πάει το Κ.ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ.Εκτός απροόπτου......

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πράγματι, επανήλθε σήμερα σε δρομολόγια στη γραμμή της Αιδηψού το πλοίο.

Σημ. Κάποιες χρωματικές παρεμβάσεις έστω και με λίγη φαντασία, πιστεύω θα το ομόρφαιναν _πολύ περισσότερο_.

----------


## nautis

Δημήτρη καλημέρα σε περιμένω για καφέ σήμερα στην γέφυρα του ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ

----------


## pantelis2009

Πόσο θα ήθελα και γω να πιώ ένα καφέ με το φίλο Δημήτρη, είτε στην Αιδηψό είτε στη γέφυρα ....με κουβεντούλα.
Ας δούμε το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ όταν στις 10-09-2012 έφτανε στα ναυπηγεία Παναγιωτάκη για τη 2ετία του. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του υπέροχου πλοίου. 

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 53 10-09-2012.jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

¶ρη τελικά δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω.Παντελή πιστεύω κάποια στιγμή να τα πούμε,γιατί έτσι όπως μας κατάντησαν οι μ@@@@ς οι μετακινήσεις είναι λίγο δύσκολες.

----------


## FONIADAKIS

ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ εν δράση
DSC_0206.jpg
DSC_0207.jpg

----------


## akey

103151.jpg103160.jpg

το ''ΑΙΟΛΟΣ'' στον όρμο τον Γιάλτρων 3.11.2013.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Την Πέμπτη 21 Αυγούστου, δεμένο στη Γλύφα,

IMG_0120.jpg

αναχώρηση για τον Αγιόκαμπο,

IMG_0155.jpg

και λίγο αργότερα με φόντο τις ακτές της βόρειας Εύβοιας, και την μακρινή φιγούρα του _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨΟΥ_ στον κόλπο Πάντερμο.

IMG_0193.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα υπέροχο πλοίο και πολύ προσεγμένο. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Γιώργο για τις ωραίες φωτο. 
Όσο για το Άγιος Γεώργιος Αιδηψού .....τι να πω, κρίμα τις επισκευές που του κάνανε γιατί εκεί βλέπω να μένει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως δείχνει το AIS του το πλοίο είχε πάει Αμαλιάπολη ........μάλλον για τη συντήρηση του. Τώρα κατηφορίζει και πλησιάζει για Κύμη, με άγνωστο για μένα προορισμό. Στο AIS του βέβαια λέει ακόμη Αρκίτσα-Αιδηψό. Άραγε που πηγαίνει????? Κανείς που να γνωρίζει τον προορισμό του?????
Εδώ όταν έκανε τη διετία του το 2012 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Για όλους τους φίλους του υπέροχου αμφίπλωρου.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 55 10-09-2012.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο πήγε στην Αμαλιάπολη χθες το πρωί (Τετάρτη 15/10ου) και αναχώρησε από εκεί σήμερα το μεσημέρι περίπου. Δεν πιστεύω να πρόλαβε να τραβήχτηκε έξω σε αυτό το σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα ή να πήγε εκεί για εργασίες συντήρησης. Από χθες δε, αντικαταστάθηκε στη γραμμή Γλύφας - Αγιόκαμπου (στην οποία βρισκόταν σχεδόν όλο το φετινό καλοκαίρι) από το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ.

Όσο για το που πηγαίνει (έφυγε από το λιμάνι της Κύμης όπου μπήκε και έδεσε για μόλις λίγα λεπτά και τώρα συνεχίζει νότια)....... "κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια", σύντομα θα μάθουμε.

----------


## edipsos

κατι ακουστηκε στην πιατσα περιμενουμε νεοτερα και διασταυρωσεις να δουμε τι γινετε

----------


## leo85

Έχει πάρει την κατηφόρα ....αύριο πιστεύω θα μάθουμε.

----------


## FONIADAKIS

Δυο περιπτωσεις μπορω να διακρυνω, παντα στο επιπεδο της υποθεσης... η μια ειναι να πηγαινει περαμα τελικα για συντηρηση(οπου θα παει ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΑΤΑ σε λιγους μηνες το Καπεταν Αριστειδης) και η αλλη ειναι να προεκυψε καποια εκτακτη σκαντζα για την γραμμη της ερετριας και να πηγαινει να καλυψει καποιο κενο...το δευτερο βεβαια φανταζει πιο αδυνατο μιας και τι κινηση μπορει να εχει αυτη την εποχη η γραμμη που να μην μπορει να την καλυψει ενα πλοιο...και μια τριτη πιο ακραια περιπτωση ειναι να εχουμε παλι μια "μπαμ- μπαμ" πωληση (οπως στην περιπτωση του ωκυρροη) οποτε να πηγαινει παλι περαμα για να το δουν οι υποψηφιοι...οποτε τινω πιο πολυ ο νεος του προορισμος να ειναι το περαμα...τεσπα ολα αυτα ειναι λογια του αερα αφου δεν ξερω κατι συγκεκριμενο, απλα υποθετω!

----------


## pantelis2009

Έρχεται γραμμή για το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Τώρα τι θα κάνει ελπίζω στην πορεία να μάθω.!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά, στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη κατέληξε, και όπως φαίνεται και _στην φωτό_ του φίλου Ανδριανού, έχει ήδη τραβηχτεί έξω, δίπλα στο ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ. Τώρα...... για ποιό λόγο πέρασε και για μιάμισι ημέρα από το ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη πριν έρθει στη Σαλαμίνα, ένας θεός ξέρει.........

----------


## andria salamis

> Σωστά, στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη κατέληξε, και όπως φαίνεται και _στην φωτό_ του φίλου Ανδριανού, έχει ήδη τραβηχτεί έξω, δίπλα στο ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ. Τώρα...... για ποιό λόγο πέρασε και για μιάμισι ημέρα από το ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη πριν έρθει στη Σαλαμίνα, ένας θεός ξέρει.........


Υπηρξε προβλημα,με το ναυπηγειο(βαζα)και ηρθε Σαλαμινα,καλυτερα γιατι το φωτογραφισα!
 :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εκτός από τον ...."ένα θεό" λοιπόν, τον λόγο γνώριζε και ο φίλος μας Ανδριανός !!!!!!! Ευχαριστούμε για την πληροφόρηση.

----------


## andria salamis

> Εκτός από τον ...."ένα θεό" λοιπόν, τον λόγο γνώριζε και ο φίλος μας Ανδριανός !!!!!!! Ευχαριστούμε για την πληροφόρηση.


να ναι καλα ο παντελης,εγω ημουν διπλα και ακουγα!Για να λεμε και την αληθεια,φιλε μου!

----------


## andria salamis

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ  ΙΙ,και μια φωτο,πριν λιγο ειχε βγει εξω.

DSC_1908.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> να ναι καλα _ο παντελης_,εγω ημουν διπλα και ακουγα!


Μα όταν έγραφα "ένας θεός ξέρει" ποιόν άραγε εννοούσα ??? Δεν το κατάλαβες ???

----------


## pantelis2009

> Μα όταν έγραφα "ένας θεός ξέρει" ποιόν άραγε εννοούσα ??? Δεν το κατάλαβες ???


Φίλε Γιώργο *Θεός* είναι ένας, ο *Παντοδύναμος*. Όλοι οι άλλοι είμαστε απλά πιόνια σε μία προσωρινή σκακιέρα. 
Απλά έκατσαν οι συγκυρίες λόγο του σπιτιού στη Σαλαμίνα και της τρέλας που με έπιασε πριν 14-15 χρόνια με τις φωτογραφίες πλοίων και τα καρνάγια. Έτσι γνώρισα πολλούς Ιδιοκτήτες ναυπηγείων, πλοιοκτήτες, καπετάνιους, μηχανικούς και έτσι πολλές πόρτες πλέον είναι ανοικτές και οι ειδήσεις έρχονται από πρώτο χέρι.
Όταν όμως εγώ χρειάστηκα βοήθεια, πολλοί ........σφύριζαν αδιάφορα και με έστελναν από τον ένα στον άλλο και όπως έχω ξανά γράψει, η παρακάτω αρχαία φράση τους ταιριάζει .....γάντι, και το εννοώ *"Ουδείς μεγαλύτερος εχθρός, από τον* *ευεργετηθέντα  αχάριστον".* Εγώ όμως πλέον με το αρχείο που έχω (περίπου 70.000 φωτο) είναι κρίμα να το χαραμίσω για πάρτι τους και προτιμώ να το μοιράζομαι με φίλους σαν και σας. Βέβαια μέσα στο αγαπημένο μας Nautilia.gr βλέπω και μπαίνουν .......ορισμένοι που τους έκανα .......μάγκες βγάζοντας φωτο από την κατασκευή των πλοίων τους, τους έμαθα τα κόλπα και μετά με ξέχασαν. Αλλά πλέον δεν χαραμίζω τη νοημοσύνη μου για να γράφω γι' αυτούς και τα πλοία τους. Γράφω για ότι θέλω μόνο εγώ και για όσους είναι πραγματικοί φίλοι.
Στο θέμα μας λοιπόν. Όπως είπε και παραπάνω ο φίλος Γιώργος (Espresso Venezia) όντως το Αίολος ΙΙ πήγε από Αμαλιάπολη για τη συντήρηση του, αφού ήταν κοντά στην Αιδηψό όπου και θα ξανά δουλέψει, αλλά έγινε ζημιά στο βάζο που θα έβγαζαν το πλοίο όπως ανέφερε και ο Ανδριανός (andria salamis) που ήταν μαζί μου και το άκουσε. Έτσι το υπέροχο Αίολος ΙΙ πήρε ρότα για Σαλαμίνα και το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για να τελειώσει τη συντήρηση του και να επιστρέψει μάχιμο στη βάση του, την ωραία Αιδηψό.
Και δύο φωτο του από χθές για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 


ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 67 17-10-2014.jpg ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 68 17-10-2014.jpg

----------


## nautis

Ότι και να γίνει θα το μάθετε μην ανησυχείτε

----------


## pantelis2009

Η υδροβολή για τον καθαρισμό στα ύφαλα έχει ξεκινήσει από προχθές. Ελπίζω κάποιος φίλος να έλθει για να πάμε και να το δούμε και φρεσκοβαμμένο.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 69 18-10-2014.jpg ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 70 18-10-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος ΙΙ έπεσε από το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και αυτή την ώρα πηγαίνει στα Παλούκια προφανώς για να πάρει κάποιο όχημα που είχαν μαζί τους και να φύγει για Αιδηψό. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Προφανώς λόγο θυελλωδών ανέμων, όπως μας έδειξε ο φίλος Stelios K και στο Pathagon (e.x Ωκυρρόη) δεν έφυγε και το Αίολος ΙΙ, αλλά άραξε στου Σκέρλου στα Παλούκια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Κάτι έφτασε στα αφτιά μου ότι θα μείνει Σαλαμίνα και θα δουλέψει με την μία κοινοπραξία, έχω πάρει μερικούς φίλους τηλέφωνο και περιμένω την επαλήθευση. Όταν έχω κάτι σίγουρο τα ξανά λέμε.
Ας δούμε το Αίολος ΙΙ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα, εκεί που έχει δέσει. 

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 71 25-10-2014.jpg
Για όλους τους φίλους του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ρε φίλε μες το μυαλό μου είσαι. Ειλικρινά αυτό ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω, έτσι όπως το είδα σήμερα δεμένο το _ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ_ στα Παλούκια. Αν δηλαδή είναι σίγουρο ότι θα επιστρέψει στον Ευβοικό ή μήπως παραμείνει για να δουλέψει στη Σαλαμίνα. Στην περίπτωση πάντως που μείνει εδώ, υποθέτω ότι στην Αιδηψό (ή στην Γλύφα) θα το αντικαταστήσει το ομόσταυλο _ΑΙΟΛΟΣ_.

Και μία φώτο σημερινή δική μου, από την αντίθετη πλευρά.

IMG_0333.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 25/10/2014_

Σημ. Πολύ ...γαλατίλα ρε παιδί μου. Εντάξει, είπαμε το λευκό είναι ευκολία στα βαψίματα, αλλά λίγες "πινελιές" χρώμα πιστεύω θα του πήγαιναν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έφυγε πριν κανένα μισάωρο από τα Παλούκια, με προορισμό -λογικά και εκτός απροόπτου- τον βόρειο Ευβοικό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μήπως ......λέω μήπως κάνει τράμπα με το Αίολος, που το Φλεβάρη έχει να περάσει και 2ετία????????? Ίδωμεν

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εννοείς δηλαδή -λέγοντας τράμπα- να κατέβει να δουλέψει το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ στη Σαλαμίνα αντί του ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ ???

Μα αυτό δεν θα είναι τράμπα αλλά η φυσιολογική εξέλιξη, το λογικό. Διότι στις τακτικές δηλώσεις δρομολόγησης το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ είναι κανονικά δηλωμένο από 1η/11/2014 στη γραμμή Πέραμα - Παλούκια Σαλαμίνας, ενώ το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ στις κανονικές του γραμμές, Αιδηψού και Γλύφας.

Τράμπα λοιπόν θα είχαμε αν το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ παρέμενε να δουλέψει στη Σαλαμίνα, και το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ανέβαινε στον βόρειο Ευβοικό (μετά το χειμερινό κλείσιμο του Ωρωπού) για να το αντικαταστήσει εκεί.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά πηγαίνει Αιδηψό, όπως μου είχε πει ο πλοιοκτήτης όταν ήλθε. 
Τώρα τι παιγνίδι παίχτηκε και έκατσε αυτές τις μέρες στη Σαλαμίνα..........οι πλοιοκτήτες ξέρουν. Πρέπει να βρήκε καιρό γιατί ανοίχτηκε από Εύβοια αρκετά, μετά του έδωσε για Σκύρο και τώρα έχει περάσει Κύμη και συνεχίζει.

----------


## kalypso

Το κλείσιμο της παλιάς γέφυρας για την συντήρηση της αναγκαστικά υποχρεώνει τα πλοια να πηγαίνουν απο έξω.ειμαι σίγουρη οτι στο ύψος της Μουρτερής πρεπει αν κουνήθηκαν για τα καλα!με το καλο να φτάσει στον προορισμό του!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τώρα τι παιγνίδι παίχτηκε και έκατσε αυτές τις μέρες στη Σαλαμίνα..........οι πλοιοκτήτες ξέρουν. Πρέπει να βρήκε καιρό γιατί ανοίχτηκε από Εύβοια αρκετά......


Καμιά φορά βέβαια γινόμαστε ...καχύποπτοι χωρίς λόγο. Μπορεί και να μην παίχτηκε τίποτα Παντελή. Όπως γνωρίζουμε το πλοίο έπεσε από του Παναγιωτάκη την Παρασκευή και έφυγε για Αιδηψό την Τρίτη (χθες). Τέσσερις ημέρες δηλαδή έμεινε στην Σαλαμίνα (εκ των οποίων οι δύο αργίες) και με κακές καιρικές συνθήκες και ανέμους όλες αυτές τις ημέρες σε όλη τη χώρα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο Αίολος ΙΙ όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου, στις λίγες μέρες που έκατσε στη Σαλαμίνα.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 75 25-10-2014.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά από τρεισήμισι μήνες απουσίας το αμφίπλωρο επανήλθε σήμερα σε δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Αρκίτσας - Αιδηψού.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το όμορφο Αίολος ΙΙ φωτογραφημένο εχθές (από φίλο μου) στη Αιδηψό την ώρα που χιονίζει και έχει ομίχλη, ενώ εν πλω φαίνεται και το Καπετάν Αριστείδης. Για όλους τους φίλους των πλοίων.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 78 30-12-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Άλλη μία φωτο από το φίλο μου και τον ευχαριστώ, με το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ εν πλω να πλησιάζει στην χιονισμένη Αιδηψό στις 04-01-2015.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 80 04-01-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Για που το έβαλε το Αίολος ΙΙ και τώρα πλησιάζει τη Γλύφα με .....5,7 μίλια!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η απάντηση ήλθε....αμέσως. Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι πιάνει δουλειά .....Αγιόκαμπο-Γλύφα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος ΙΙ φωτογραφημένο εχθές το βράδυ στη συννεφιασμένη Αρκίτσα. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ 82 21-06-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το υπέροχο Αίολος ΙΙ φωτογραφημένο μέσα σε μία πανδαισία χρωμάτων εχθές το απόγευμα 19.15 μ.μ στην Αιδηψό. Για όλους τους φίλους του και το φίλο που με σκέφτεται. :Fat:  

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΙΙ-83-26-09-2015.jpg

----------


## FONIADAKIS

Το πλοιο οπως αναφερθηκε και σε αλλο θεμα εχει πιασει δουλεια εδω και λιγες μερες στην Γραμμη γλυφα - αγιοκαμπος...Ωστωσο δεν ειναι το...ιδιο πια. Παρατηρησα μια μικρη αλλαγη την οποια ομως δεν μπορεσα να ερμηνευσω. Στα παταρια που βρισκονται στο γκαραζ εχουν τοποθετηθει κολωνακια συνδεδεμενα με καδενα, τα οποια ουσιαστηκα οριοθετουν μια μικρη λωριδα...και εδω ερχεται η απορρια μου: η λωριδα αυτη αφενος ειναι πολυ μικρη για αυτοκινητο(μολις που χωρεσα να περπατισω) και αφετερου βρισκεται απο την μερια της κουπαστης και στις δυο πλευρες, αρα δεν προοριζοταν για την ασφαλεια των οδηγων...θα ηθελα να παρω μια απαντηση απο καποιον που γνωριζει τα νομικα πλαισια, μιας και αποτι αντιλαμβανομαι προκειται για καποια τροποποιηση γυρω απο τους κανονες ασφαλειας

----------


## nikosinaosos

Το πλοιο  στο δρομολογιο των 18:00

και στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία  στο λιμανι του Αγιοκάμπου

----------


## nikosinaosos

εδω καποιες φωτογραφιες του ομορφου ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ  τις οποιες τραβηξα σημερα

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος ΙΙ πριν από λίγο στον Αγιόκαμπο. Ευχαριστώ το φίλο που με θυμάται.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΙΙ-84-20-11-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από χθες το πλοίο βρίσκεται σε ακινησία στον κόλπο των Γιάλτρων. Στην θέση του στην γραμμή Γλύφας - Αγιόκαμπου το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ.

----------


## nikosinaosos

Σωστα Espresso Venezia  το πλοιο βρισκετε στον κολπο και εχει αντικατασταθει απο το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ  και την Πεμπτη στη γραμμη Αγιοκαμπου θα παει το ΑΙΔΗΨΟΣ και το ΚΑΠ. ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ  στην γραμμη της Αιδηψου.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Από χθες το πλοίο βρίσκεται σε ακινησία στον κόλπο των Γιάλτρων. Στην θέση του στην γραμμή Γλύφας - Αγιόκαμπου το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ.


Σύμφωνα με το AIS του πλοίου σήμερα έφυγε από τα Γιάλτρα και πήγε Αιδηψό. ¶ρα ξεκινά δρομολόγια. 
Εδώ το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ στις 11-11-2015 αν δεν κάνω..... λάθος, στον Αγιόκαμπο.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΙΙ-85-11-11-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά, από σήμερα σε δρομολόγια σε αντικατάσταση του ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ στην γραμμή της Αιδηψού.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως μας πληροφόρησε ο καλός φίλος γλυφα, το πλοίο από την Πέμπτη 18/2ου θα εκτελεί δρομολόγια στην γραμμή της Γλύφας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήδη από χθες το βράδυ είναι στον Αγιόκαμπο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ούτε δέκα ημέρες δεν δούλεψε στην γραμμή Γλύφας - Αγιόκαμπου. Από χθες αργά το βράδυ έχει επιστρέψει στην Αιδηψό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού το Αίολος έπιασε σήμερα δουλειά Αρκίτσα - Αιδηψό, σύντομα θα δούμε το Αίολος ΙΙ που είναι δεμένο στην Αιδηψό......να κατηφορίζει.  :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν από λίγο ξεκίνησε απο Αιδηψό ....την κάθοδο του. Για να δούμε ....που θα καταλήξει????

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η πληροφορία ήρθε μόλις τώρα και είναι ...εκ των έσω. Έρχεται απ' ευθείας Σαλαμίνα. Καλώς να το δεχτούμε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Έρχεται απ' ευθείας Σαλαμίνα.


Και είναι αρκετά πιθανόν να βγει πρώτα για εργασίες συντήρησης σε κάποιο ναυπηγείο πριν πιάσει δουλειά στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας. Να θυμίσω ότι τελευταία φορά που είχε ξαναβγεί ήταν τον Οκτώβριο του 2014 στου Παναγιωτάκη στα Αμπελάκια, δηλαδή πριν ενάμισι σχεδόν χρόνο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ώπα !!! Τόσο ....μέσα πέσαμε ??? Ούτε Σαλαμίνα, ούτε Αμπελάκια ??? Προς το παρόν (τουλάχιστον) το πλοίο βρίσκεται στην Ερέτρια, όπου κατέπλευσε χθες γύρω στα μεσάνυχτα. Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε...........

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Γιώργο την πληροφορία που έγραψα δεν την διασταύρωσα, γιατί όπως γράφω ....είναι εκ των έσω και από υψηλά ιστάμενο άτομο.
Διαβάζοντας λοιπόν την ...απορία σου, πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι ή στάση στην Ερέτρια είναι λόγο καιρού.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού πέρασε η κακοκαιρία και το πλήρωμα τσίκνισε στην Ερέτρια, έρχεται για Σαλαμίνα. Αυτή την ώρα ανοικτά από Ραφήνα με 9,7 μίλια.
Εδώ το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ στις 25-06-2014 σε μεταφορά βαρέων - βαρών. 

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΙΙ-81-25-06-2014+.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο σήμερα το μεσημέρι,

IMG_0330.jpg
_Πέραμα - 05/03/2016_

ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια στη γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας. Άρα εργασίες συντήρησης και δεξαμενισμός μετατίθενται για αργότερα.

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Το πανέμορφο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ δεμένο στις 9-3-2016 στα Παλούκια.Δυστυχώς ήταν τόσο κολλητά δεμένα που δεν έβγαινε καλύτερη φωτογραφία. 

P1140588.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντα έτσι δένουν. :Fat: 
Και που να πέσουν και τα άλλα τρία.

----------


## manolisfissas

Σε ένα ακόμη δρομολόγιο του.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΙΙ-14-3-2016.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Σε αυτές τις φωτογραφίες το βλέπουμε να πιάνει ταχύτητες HIGHSPEED διότι ήταν το τέλος της βάρδιας του.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΙΙ-29-05-2016-01.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΙΙ-29-05-2016-02.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΙΙ-29-05-2016-03.jpgΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΙΙ-29-05-2016-04.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Ο Αίολος σε ένα απογευματινό δρομολόγιο του.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΙΙ-20-8-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παράξενη (τουλάχιστον για μένα) αίτηση στο νέο ΣΑΣ (16 Σεπτεμβρίου), για διακοπή δρομολογίων του πλοίου στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας, από 17 Σεπτεμβρίου μέχρι 31 Οκτωβρίου οπότε και λήγει η δρομολογιακή περίοδος. Για ποιό λόγο άραγε, και τι θα κάνει αυτό το διάστημα από την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει αίτηση για δρομολόγηση του σε άλλη γραμμή ???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εγκρίθηκε τελικά από το πρόσφατο ΣΑΣ η αίτηση για διακοπή δρομολογίων του πλοίου στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας, από 17 Σεπτεμβρίου μέχρι 31 Οκτωβρίου, αλλά δεν μπορέσαμε να μάθουμε τον λόγο. Σήμερα πάντως που πέρασα από την Σαλαμίνα, το πλοίο ήταν δεμένο στα Παλούκια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο μετά την ακινησία του έχει επανέλθει σε κανονικά δρομολόγια στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν από λίγο έκατσε στα βάζα για να βγει για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Καλή συνέχεια στο πλήρωμα.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΙΙ-92-02-12-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συμπλήρωσε βδομάδα το πλοίο τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Ας το δούμε σε δύο σημερινές φωτό.

IMG_0130.jpg__IMG_0217.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 10/12/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος ΙΙ τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του και ήδη ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του. Καλή συνέχεια στο πλήρωμα και καλές γιορτές.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος ΙΙ τελείωσε σήμερα με τα δρομολόγια του στη Σαλαμίνα και όπως μου είπε το πρωί ο πλοιοκτήτης του .....έφυγε για Ερέτρια, για να κάνει την ακινησία του και αρχές Απριλίου να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Ερέτρια - Ωρωπός. Καλή συνέχεια στο πλήρωμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αύριο ξεκινά τα δρομολόγια του στην γραμμή Ερέτρια - Ωρωπό, να και τα δρομολόγια.

17796109_1868204263457519_830506579404267700_n.jpg 17796356_1868204236790855_1796332813157253756_n.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα δρομολόγια του Αίολος ΙΙ όπως ισχύουν από σήμερα. Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΙΙ-98-21-09-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά το τέλος  των χθεσινών δρομολογίων, έδεσε το βράδυ στο λιμάνι της Ερέτριας. Να δούμε αν θα επανέλθει σε δρομολόγια, αν πρόκειται για χειμερινή ακινησία, ή αν θα κατέβει κι αυτό στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά την δίμηνη ακινησία του στο λιμάνι της Ερέτριας, αξημέρωτα σήμερα αναχώρησε το αμφίπλωρο με λογικό προορισμό την Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δω που θα χωρέσουν  :Black Eyed:  :Black Eyed:

----------


## pantelis2009

Και σήμερα ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε χθεσινό του δρομολόγιο προς τα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0255.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 02/06/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο Αίολος ΙΙ πριν λίγο πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλου για κάποιες εργασίες. Εδώ σε παλαιότερη φωτογραφία του.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΙΙ-99-03-05-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου στο Πέραμα το πλοίο, για εργασίες που αφορούν κάποιες επεμβάσεις στους καταπέλτες του. Από τις αρχές της επόμενης εβδομάδας (Δευτέρα - Τρίτη) θα βγει για δεξαμενισμό στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, και κατόπιν θα αποτελέσει το "μονοβάπορο" της γραμμής Ερέτριας - Ωρωπού για όλη την χειμερινή περίοδο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου στο Πέραμα το πλοίο, για εργασίες που αφορούν κάποιες επεμβάσεις στους καταπέλτες του. Από τις αρχές της επόμενης εβδομάδας (Δευτέρα - Τρίτη) θα βγει για δεξαμενισμό στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, και κατόπιν θα αποτελέσει το "μονοβάπορο" της γραμμής Ερέτριας - Ωρωπού για όλη την χειμερινή περίοδο.


IMG_0001.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/10/2018_

Να το δούμε το πλοίο σε δύο σημερινές φωτό από το ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0011.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/10/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως από την Παρασκευή είχαμε ενημέρωσει,




> Από τις αρχές της επόμενης εβδομάδας (Δευτέρα - Τρίτη) θα βγει για δεξαμενισμό στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, και κατόπιν θα αποτελέσει το "μονοβάπορο" της γραμμής Ερέτριας - Ωρωπού για όλη την χειμερινή περίοδο.


το πλοίο πριν λίγα λεπτά κατέπλευσε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Όπως από την Παρασκευή είχαμε ενημέρωσει,
> 
> 
> 
> το πλοίο πριν λίγα λεπτά κατέπλευσε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα.


Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε μου και ξεκίνησε να βγαίνει έξω, στη θέση που ήταν το ¶γιος Νικόλαος Λ που έπεσε και είχε κλειστό το AIS. :Welcoming:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Αίολος ΙΙ που έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΙΙ-102-25-10-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι μόλις καθελκυστεί αφού έχει κάνει την ακινησία του θα πάει απ' ευθείας Ερέτρια και θα έρθει Σαλαμίνα το ¶ννα Μαρία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για το _ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ_ τα έχουμε πει ήδη Παντελεήμων τέκνον μου !!! 




> Παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου στο  Πέραμα το πλοίο, για εργασίες που αφορούν κάποιες επεμβάσεις στους  καταπέλτες του. Από τις αρχές της επόμενης εβδομάδας (Δευτέρα - Τρίτη)  θα βγει για δεξαμενισμό στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, και κατόπιν θα  αποτελέσει το "μονοβάπορο" της γραμμής Ερέτριας - Ωρωπού για όλη την  χειμερινή περίοδο.


Τώρα, όσον αφορά το _ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ_, πάω στο θέμα του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίολος ΙΙ αναμένεται να καθελκυστεί την Τετάρτη και την θέση του θα πάρει το Φανερωμένη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μόλις πριν λίγο έπεσε το πλοίο και ήδη κατευθύνεται προς τα Παλούκια, λογικά για τις τελευταίες λεπτομέρειες πριν αναχωρήσει για την Ερέτρια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μόλις πριν λίγο έπεσε το πλοίο και ήδη κατευθύνεται προς τα Παλούκια, λογικά για τις τελευταίες λεπτομέρειες πριν αναχωρήσει για την Ερέτρια.


Μόνο για αυτοκίνητα του πληρώματος πήγε το πλοίο στα Παλούκια και άμεσα, σε λίγα λεπτά φεύγει για Ερέτρια. Καλό ταξίδι καπτά Βασίλη !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Μόλις πριν λίγο έπεσε το πλοίο και ήδη κατευθύνεται προς τα Παλούκια, λογικά για τις τελευταίες λεπτομέρειες πριν αναχωρήσει για την Ερέτρια.


Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε Γιώργο. Ας δούμε λοιπόν το Αίολος ΙΙ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί λίγο πριν την καθέλκυση του. Μόλις έπεσε πήγε στα Παλούκια προφανώς για τα Ι.Χ του πληρώματος και οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι από λεπτό σε λεπτό θα αναχωρήσει για την Ερέτρια. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΙΙ-104-31-10-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αδιάβαστο και ...απρόσεχτο σε πιάνω !!! Έφυγε ήδη το πλοίο, το έγραψα πριν Παντελεήμων !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα Δρομολόγια του Αίολος ΙΙ στην γραμμή Ερέτρια - Ωρωπό ....για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΙΙ-106-21-11-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά από τις χιονισμένες φωτογραφίες στη Θάσο, πάμε να δούμε σε σημερινές φωτογραφίες το Αίολος ΙΙ και το ¶ννα Μαρία στη χιονισμένη Ερέτρια. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΝΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-96-08-01-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα δρομολόγια του *ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ* για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται στη γραμμή Ωρωπός - Ερέτρια, από σήμερα και για όλες τις ημέρες του Πάσχα.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΙΙ-110-20-04-2019.jpg

----------

